
People are averse to machines making moral decisions - johnny313
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0010027718302087
======
neocraftster
No shit. Because it's not the machine making them, its whoever programmed the
machine, and THAT person (or people) I don't know or trust.

